# All GTalk Bots at one place



## ritesh.techie (Aug 7, 2009)

GTalk, todays most used IMs in the world, a product of Google. But most of you don't know in spite of Chatting what else GTalk can do for you, to name a few services GTalk can be used to send you reminders, directly tweeting and digging etc. You can add all these interesting feature in your GTalk by using Bots

*According to wikipedia-*
Internet bots, also known as web robots, WWW robots or simply bots, are software applications that run automated tasks over the Internet. Bots may also be implemented where a response speed faster than that of humans is required (e.g., gaming bots and auction-site robots) or less commonly in situations where the emulation of human activity is required, for example chat bots.


Here is the list of the most useful bots that you can use to transform GTalk into a more useful feature rich application.

*Translation bots:*
By using this Bot you can translate from any language to the language you want. To use a bot, add it to your Friends list (by simply inviting it, Click on "+Add" button in GTalk > than add the "bot id" click next > click Finish) and send it the message you want transliterated. For example, if you send "Namaste" to en2hi.translit@bot.talk.google.com (English to Hindi), it will respond with "नमस्ते"
Here is the list of Translation bots available in different languages support. Click here
Here is a list of some more Indian language (like tamil, hindi) bots. Click here
*3.bp.blogspot.com/_6VY5S_UQFqM/SnqoJiewenI/AAAAAAAAAJQ/2zf3xLWGtlY/s400/Hi2En.PNG


*iNezha*
IM:- inezhabot@gmail.com
It is a RSS reader all you need to do is to type in the name of the website whose updates are required and within no time it sends the updates.
*4.bp.blogspot.com/_6VY5S_UQFqM/SnqsMWjONoI/AAAAAAAAAJY/EF24tmsaB2o/s400/Hi2En.PNG


*Play games on gtalk*
IM:- games@gtalkbots.com
Some simple games to play with the rest of the world.Make sure you type fast!
*4.bp.blogspot.com/_6VY5S_UQFqM/SnqtTejy5NI/AAAAAAAAAJg/2OqDagqkmAc/s400/Hi2En.PNG


*Ping.fm*
IM:- pingdotfm@gmail.com
This bot lets you update your status at over 20 sites simultaneously you may have subscribed including twitter,facebook,blogger,wp etc.

*MayaFile*
IM:- talk@mayafile.com
Can be used to store and retrieve short notes.
*2.bp.blogspot.com/_6VY5S_UQFqM/SnqwtjjfQLI/AAAAAAAAAJo/aQ74yEltreA/s400/Hi2En.PNG


*Connect Google Talk With Yahoo! & Windows Live Messenger:*
Here’s a a possible solution to make voice-over IP calls between Google Talk, MSN/Live Messenger and Yahoo! Messenger for free.

1. If you are on Google Talk and want to voice chat with someone on Yahoo!, add service@gtalk2voip.com as your Gtalk friend and then send the following message to your new buddy:

CALL xyz@yahoo.com [use your friends Yahoo! ID instead of xyz]

2. If you are on Yahoo! Messenger and want to connect with a Google Talk user, add gtalk2voip@yahoo.com to your Yahoo! buddy list and send the following message:

CALL xyz@gmail.com [use your friends Google Talk ID instead of xyz]

Source: GTalk2VoIP via: labnol

*Sending smsgupshup SMS from gtalk*
IM:webaroosms@gmail.com

*Chikkatalk to send SMS through Gtalk*
IM:CountryCodeMobileNumber@chikkatalk.com

*Conferrencing:*
IM:gcha.com@gmail.com
With the help of this app you can do conferrencing with all those people who are usin this at that moment.


----------



## motobuntu (Aug 8, 2009)

thanx buddy, great stuff.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 8, 2009)

oh ritesh.techie tusi chaa gaye!! gr8 stuff!!


----------



## ritesh.techie (Aug 8, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> oh ritesh.techie tusi chaa gaye!! gr8 stuff!!



Thankz Krazzy Warrior

In BTW if someone know any other bot please add it up here


----------

